# Suche ein Verzerrungsprogramm



## spy87 (16. Juli 2006)

Ich suche dringend ein programm mit dem ich teile eines Bildes also z.B. ein Gesicht verfremden kann, also  z.B. die Nase größer machen kann, oder die Augen kleiner machen kann. Ich hab es schon mit Kai´s power goo probiert, aber da speichert er die fertigen Bilder nur in einem kleinen Format ab. Kennt jemand noch ein programm?


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Juli 2006)

Prinzipiell kann ich dir hier Adobe Photoshop empfehlen. Gerade der Filter "Verflüssigen" eignet sich für so etwas besonders gut. Anbei ein kleines Beispiel.

Grüße

Philip

Btw:
Auf http://www.adobe.com/de/ kannst du dir ohne weiteres eine kleine Trial-Version herunterladen.


----------



## Impi2k (16. Juli 2006)

spy87 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kai´s power goo




Gibts das noch? Das ist ja ewig alt


----------



## mschuetzda (16. Juli 2006)

Suche mal nach AnmanieSMP das ist deutsche Freeware.

mfg


----------



## spy87 (17. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, werde die Programme mal ausprobieren.


----------

